# If you have GAS



## sdz (Jun 2, 2019)

Buy this!


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Kit. (Jun 2, 2019)

1", f/2.8, 162° (fisheye?) - cool.

No 24p at 4k - *******!


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 2, 2019)

So the url you are sending ppl too before going to B&H, is that at affiliate link?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 2, 2019)

Cool! I wonder if it can tow my canoe


----------



## sdz (Jun 2, 2019)

wsmith96 said:


> So the url you are sending ppl too before going to B&H, is that at affiliate link?



I wouldn't think so. I did not expect anyone to use it to buy a submarine camera. Those who need them, I expect, likely have them.


----------

